# Only accepting Long trips (45+ min)?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So I like the long trips for different reasons. I am considering only accepting a ping when it is a long trip. My gut feeling on this is that, no, it won't work because the algorithm will punish me for only accepting these trips but I thought I'd ask if anyone else has done this and how it worked out.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I think it’s take it as it comes. 

If you decline all other trips or pick and choose you will be punished for acceptance rate drop


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have gotten a total of 2. That plan wouldn't do for me.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i take most X rides on the weekends but during the week i decline all except long rides. been doing it over a month now and my weeknight earnings have gone up.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

You will be lucky to get 1 ride per month with that strategy


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

The strategy has worked well for me but the only time it works is during high demand and surge. Love it!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> You will be lucky to get 1 ride per month with that strategy


really all depends on your area.. I work out of the burbs north of philly so I get a lot of long trips to the city and the airport.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I got a long trip request (45+mins) a few days ago but the pax had a 4.1 rating, I ignored it. Ain't worth the gas back because person is probably a non-tipper and don't wanna be possibly annoyed by a 4.1

I feel bad for the poor sob that had to do that


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

htboston said:


> I got a long trip request (45+mins) a few days ago but the pax had a 4.1 rating, I ignored it. Ain't worth the gas back because person is probably a non-tipper and don't wanna be possibly annoyed by a 4.1
> 
> I feel bad for the poor sob that had to do that


Yeah, I can tolerate just about anyone for 10 minutes -- but 45+ minutes?

On the other hand, I'd also consider other factors, like time of day, surge, etc. I drove a 3.6 one day and he was perfect. But I wouldn't have accepted him at 3 AM.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Yeah, I can tolerate just about anyone for 10 minutes -- but 45+ minutes?
> 
> On the other hand, I'd also consider other factors, like time of day, surge, etc. I drove a 3.6 one day and he was perfect. But I wouldn't have accepted him at 3 AM.


3.6, you say? Jesus, what the hell he do to the driver(s) before you..? Lol


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> So I like the long trips for different reasons. I am considering only accepting a ping when it is a long trip. My gut feeling on this is that, no, it won't work because the algorithm will punish me for only accepting these trips but I thought I'd ask if anyone else has done this and how it worked out.


I've thought about that. One thing driving a taxi for 10 years taught me, drivers who accept all trips ( within reason ) always do better than cherry pickers.

Also, you're paid miles/total miles ratio would go out the roof if that is all you accepted. Additionally, Uber always catches up with drivers who game the system.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I do that if the airport queue is low and surge isn't there yet.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Wish I could get more long highway trips, even with deadhead miles back it is so much easier on the car than stop and go on beat-up downtown streets.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Additionally, Uber always catches up with drivers who game the system.


I've often pondered this. Occasionally when I take a long pickup (did a 13 min. one yesterday so I could write off some of my regular day job commute miles), I tell myself Uber will think I'm a good little ant who's willing to take one for the team. lol


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

It all depends on so many factors...

- I sit in my house and I get 45+ trip. I will take it (almost) anytime. Does not matter where it will take me. At worst I will learn a new area a little.
- I have done what seems like 100 shorties rides, and I do not feel like going home just yet - sure lets drive some highway miles.
- Have done several long trips (with dead head backs) - no sorry, find another highway worrier.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber always catches up with drivers who game the system.


I don't think that sitting around and waiting for certain kinds of pings is gaming the system as long as it's based on the information Uber gives the driver on the ping screen. We are not forced to accept pings and they have obviously added this notification (plus a 'no thanks' tab) for a reason.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

htboston said:


> 3.6, you say? Jesus, what the hell he do to the driver(s) before you..? Lol


I don't know what he did.

But he was a cruise ship crewmember. Those folks often Uber from the Port of Miami to Bayside Marketplace (1.5- 2 miles depending on pickup point at the port) and they take Pool for obvious reasons. Those might have been most of his rides, and drivers upset at not getting a nice ride after waiting a while may have punished him.

Or he might just be a nightmare when he's drunk, although he didn't impress me that way.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Like long trips too just because the stop and go, countless stoplights and congestion is aggravating and the longer, freeway driving is easy peasy. While longer trips help the cash flow it doesn't seem to matter for profit unless you're surging. Have done several 150 mile round trips with half being dead miles back to take people to RDU airport. Try using the filter to pick up someone going back to my small town but you'd stand a better chance of winning power ball than getting a return fare. Get $120ish net fare for this trip but if you use the IRS mileage rate (using for my calculation $.54 but I think it's little less this year), the cost of the trip for that mileage is approx $81 leaving me a profit of $49 for three hours of work so my time is $16.33 per hour. That's a much better hourly rate than I get driving in town on the small, short trips. Let me know if you all would analyze this differently. Smaller trips are good that they put less miles on car but it is all about the bottom line too.

When I drive in town and get the small trips, it's frequently in the university area. So it's $3.75 minimum. Even if the total mileage for the average trip like this is 1-2 miles, it's hard to turnover more than 4 trips in an hour. You'd think you could turnover the trips quicker but I drive a few blocks to get to them...approx 5 minutes drive time, then when I get to the location, the time counts down from 1.5 minutes then starts charging the rider for wait time for up to 3 minutes, then allows me to cancel. (So uber's claim to shorten the wait time is only applicable to pax canceling I guess?). So it's 4.5 minutes wait time and usually, most of my pax come to the car right around the 4 minute mark, giver or take. Drive them a few blocks to their location. So on average, you're talking 12-15 minutes even on these short trips. Assume I do 4 in an hour.....$3.75 x 4 trips an hour, $15 total. Let's say it's 6 miles for all 4 trips or a cost with depreciation of car, taxes, registration, insurance at $3.24.... Total profit is $11.76 for an 1 hour of work. And that's if you get 4 pings in an hour.... Frequently it's not that many as we are over saturated with ants. Or you get 2 short trips and 2 longer trips that take you out of the busy area and you have to make your way back and certainly takes longer than 1 hour. 

Other than quitting, is there a better way to do this? Used to just sit at home and wait for the pings and then at least I could get stuff done around the house but now there are 10-15 drivers around me and am not even in a condensed population area of town so no longer will I get any pings at home or at best 1 every few hours. Am reduced to having to drive inside the college grid and sit in a parking lot and wait for pings. Guess that's Uber life..


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> really all depends on your area.. I work out of the burbs north of philly so I get a lot of long trips to the city and the airport.


Agree. I live in an area where 90% of business travelers stay at the hotels here (middle-class suburb) and most either go to/from RIC or IAD. So if I don't get the unicorn that is the IAD rider, the RIC rider is still a 30+ min ride.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> I don't think that sitting around and waiting for certain kinds of pings is gaming the system as long as it's based on the information Uber gives the driver on the ping screen. We are not forced to accept pings and they have obviously added this notification (plus a 'no thanks' tab) for a reason.


well, whatever you want to call it, Uber isn't going to like it, because it is cherry picking, and the question is, how long will they let you do it? I doubt they will let you do it for very long.

The long trip warning was intended for those who might have somewhere to be and so they are supposed to not accept it
so they can make a later appointment that the trip would otherwise interfere with. It was never intended to aid cherry pickers.

Trust me on that one. You can reject trips, that's true, but I do believe uber will say "there are limits", they'll find a way to deactivate you.
First thing they will do is send you a notice on screen, something like "we noticed you are not accepting trips, please go off line if you don't want to accept trips". I get that occasionally when my acceptance rate falls below a certain threshold. ( I reject a lot of pool rides ).

I could be wrong, but I don't have a list of job offers I can do right now, and I wouldn't jeopardize my only source of income, right now ( well, there's lyft, just sayin' ).


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> well, whatever you want to call it, Uber isn't going to like it, because it is cherry picking, and the question is, how long will they let you do it? I doubt they will let you do it for very long.
> 
> The long trip warning was intended for those who might have somewhere to be and so they are supposed to not accept it
> so they can make a later appointment that the trip would otherwise interfere with. It was never intended to aid cherry pickers.
> ...


They can't deactivate you for acceptance rate.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Here's the problem with the theory of taking only the 45-plus minute trips...

The calculation is one of time, not miles. I received one that was actually a 60 plus minute trip, but it was to travel 12 miles during rush hour. Absolutely not worth it. On the other hand, at that time of day, in the town that I was in, minimum fares were definitely the way to go. Back-to-back lots of short rides available, and easy to take back roads to avoid traffic and traffic lights.

It all depends on you knowing your Market. This includes the area and the traffic flow and busy times.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

45+ minute trips where I live would mostly be awesome, like 79 miles in 81 minutes (from Madison to Milwaukee). I'd definitely take them if I had the time, but I almost never get them.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

This past Saturday I did 4 of the


JimKE said:


> I don't know what he did.
> 
> But he was a cruise ship crewmember. Those folks often Uber from the Port of Miami to Bayside Marketplace (1.5- 2 miles depending on pickup point at the port) and they take Pool for obvious reasons. Those might have been most of his rides, and drivers upset at not getting a nice ride after waiting a while may have punished him.
> 
> Or he might just be a nightmare when he's drunk, although he didn't impress me that way.


I avoid cruise ship crewmembers at all costs. These people are paid peanuts, so tips are virtually nonexistent, and they are usually in sour moods due to the horrible living/working conditions on the ship. Here, they go to the same three destinations (or Wal-Mart), all less than one mile away. To complicate matters, TNC cannot pick up at the commercial harbors, so I have to make sure they cross the street to a shopping center for legal pickups.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've thought about that. One thing driving a taxi for 10 years taught me, drivers who accept all trips ( within reason ) always do better than cherry pickers.
> 
> Also, you're paid miles/total miles ratio would go out the roof if that is all you accepted. Additionally, Uber always catches up with drivers who game the system.


I agree it was that way with taxis. For the most part anyway.  But with this I notice that a couple $3 or $4 rides can destroy my day unless it is busy. I seem to always get 4-7 rides per day on average so if most of those are under $5 then I am screwed.

The $3 minimum trip makes me unavailable for other better trips. Now if it were back to back business here then I would not mind them so much but it can be where you wait 1 hour for a $3 trip. What the hell sense is there in that?



reg barclay said:


> I don't think that sitting around and waiting for certain kinds of pings is gaming the system as long as it's based on the information Uber gives the driver on the ping screen. We are not forced to accept pings and they have obviously added this notification (plus a 'no thanks' tab) for a reason.


Agreed. Also there are some out there who hate long trips and avoid them for various reasons. So it does balance out.



rickasmith98 said:


> Other than quitting, is there a better way to do this? Used to just sit at home and wait for the pings and then at least I could get stuff done around the house but now there are 10-15 drivers around me and am not even in a condensed population area of town so no longer will I get any pings at home or at best 1 every few hours. Am reduced to having to drive inside the college grid and sit in a parking lot and wait for pings. Guess that's Uber life..


I kind of struggled with the same thing but with different circumstances. Where I live I can sit at home and get pings but they tend to be from people who are not the most desirable passengers (low ratings, false reports, low fares and high hassle). Ultimately I decided I would only work certain areas and hours and part time only.

It just doesn't make sense to do this full time here to make $5 an hour with tremendous risk of things like accidents, vehicle damage and false reports. If that was my only option doing this then I would not partake in it at all.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I kind of struggled with the same thing but with different circumstances. Where I live I can sit at home and get pings but they tend to be from people who are not the most desirable passengers (low ratings, false reports, low fares and high hassle). Ultimately I decided I would only work certain areas and hours and part time only.
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to do this full time here to make $5 an hour with tremendous risk of things like accidents, vehicle damage and false reports. If that was my only option doing this then I would not partake in it at all.


And even part-time we have those same risks you describe. The biggest risk which keeps haunting me is the insurance. If it's my fault and not on a trip (app is off). If my insurance so much as catches a hint that I drive rideshare they will cancel and deny claim. If the accident is so bad and I am not able to hide clipboard, take dashcam down, remove the signage that is tucked away in the car as I don't display it until I pull up to the pax, then I'm screwed. Let say I am laying up in a hospital and the car is towed and an adjustor comes out to review the car. Would bet adjusters these days scour the car for hints of rideshare.

What about this: Suppose I am lucky and never get in an accident while driving rideshare with app on or off. Finally, quit driving for rideshare all together and account goes inactive. Then 1 year later I am in an accident which is my fault. Does insurance have the ability to deny coverage because you previously drove for rideshare and dind't disclose it to them although you are now no longer driving rideshare? Don't know how they would find out you previously drove but just for argument's sake? Guess you as the insurer could argue the first policy renewal after you quit driving rideshare would make you completely compliant from that point forward?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Get rideshare insurance cheap and problem solved.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> Get rideshare insurance cheap and problem solved.


You cannot get rideshare hybrid insurance in North Carolina...Only full commercial insurance...cheapest is $3,400 per year.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I don't think that sitting around and waiting for certain kinds of pings is gaming the system as long as it's based on the information Uber gives the driver on the ping screen. We are not forced to accept pings and they have obviously added this notification (plus a 'no thanks' tab) for a reason.


I agree. Cherry-picking is a very different animal. "Long trips only" is no different than driving one of the higher platforms only.

I'm not sure long-trips only is a _great strategy_, but I don't think it's _"wrong."_ It certainly will lower your acceptance percentage and none of us really know whether that will affect your ride request offerings.



SuzeCB said:


> Here's the problem with the theory of taking only the 45-plus minute trips...
> 
> The calculation is one of time, not miles. I received one that was actually a 60 plus minute trip, but it was to travel 12 miles during rush hour.


Yep. I had one of those last week.

From the time of day and pickup, I thought it was gonna be a 45 mile airport ride to Ft. Lauderdale. It actually was about a 20 mile ride to South Beach. The ride was flagged as 60+ minutes, which I was sure was wrong for that distance and route. It was 64 minutes. Still a good ride, and it took me to a good place -- but not what I was expecting.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Lower acceptance rate has no bearing on the amount of ride requests you receive!

My acceptance rate for the past 2 month is always under 10%.

I do not work for Uber! I am a contractor that works for myself. I will pick and choose what contracts I accept.
If you drive in the city during rush hour, for quests, in boost zones, let's face it, Uber is using you. You are the definition of an ant.

Choosing what ride you accept is not cherry picking. Cherry picking is calling pax and screening their destination.

Lower acceptance rate actually helps you receive more requests with the current algorithm.
It's based mostly off of time online vs. profit generated.
When you have a certain amount of time logged online and less than a certain amount of $/hr for that day you get more requests.
If you don't believe me. Try it!

Don't just use the system how majority of people do. Take time and learn it and find out how it works.
I used to be so scared of letting my acceptance rate drop. Finally one day it did and I said, hey f it. Then I realized I was oddly getting more requests. Now I use it to my advantage especially on the weekend.

All good things must come to an end. Milk it while it lasts!


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

pegasimotors said:


> Lower acceptance rate has no bearing on the amount of ride requests you receive!
> 
> My acceptance rate for the past 2 month is always under 10%.
> 
> ...


Please remember lower acceptance rates did use to impact you but there was a lawsuit where someone successfully sued Uber and the judgement sided with the driver, that acceptance rates could NOT impact the driver in any way. Cancellation rates however, can still impact you.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Please remember lower acceptance rates did use to impact you but there was a lawsuit where someone successfully sued Uber and the judgement sided with the driver, that acceptance rates could NOT impact the driver in any way. Cancellation rates however, can still impact you.


Exactly. I meant to say acceptance rate does not not impact the amount of rides you receive in a negative way.

At least that has been the case for me.

Last Saturday morning there was a period of 30 mins where I received around 15 pings. Declined them all. I only do long trips.
For the next 30 mins it was dead. Then in the next 30 mins another 6 or 7 until I got the long trip I was waiting for.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Please remember lower acceptance rates did use to impact you but there was a lawsuit where someone successfully sued Uber and the judgement sided with the driver, that acceptance rates could NOT impact the driver in any way. Cancellation rates however, can still impact you.


Everyone keeps saying this, but that is not what happened. There was a class action lawsuit. It never went to trial. There was a settlement. The settlement only affected drivers in California and Massachusetts. Part of the settlement was that Uber would create a written policy about what would cause a driver to be deactivated. It did not say what those causes had to be. Uber, probably on advice of their attorneys to make sure they could continue to claim that drivers were independent contractors and not employees, chose, completely separate from anything mentioned in the settlement, to state that acceptance rates would not be cause for deactivation.

This particular portion of the list of deactivation reasons was not mandated by a judge. It was not mandated by a jury. It was not mandated by the settlement. It was done voluntarily buy Uber, trying to thwart future reasons for class action lawsuits based on the idea of whether we are employees or independent contractors.

They didn't lose this lawsuit. Nobody lost this lawsuit. Nobody won this lawsuit. It never got to court. It was settled out of court.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

My worst long trip took me 90 miles away from home. Sucks to drive that far after a 9 hour day.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Everyone keeps saying this, but that is not what happened. There was a class action lawsuit. It never went to trial. There was a settlement. The settlement only affected drivers in California and Massachusetts. Part of the settlement was that Uber would create a written policy about what would cause a driver to be deactivated. It did not say what those causes had to be. Uber, probably on advice of their attorneys to make sure they could continue to claim that drivers were independent contractors and not employees, chose, completely separate from anything mentioned in the settlement, to state that acceptance rates would not be cause for deactivation.
> 
> This particular portion of the list of deactivation reasons was not mandated by a judge. It was not mandated by a jury. It was not mandated by the settlement. It was done voluntarily buy Uber, trying to thwart future reasons for class action lawsuits based on the idea of whether we are employees or independent contractors.
> 
> They didn't lose this lawsuit. Nobody lost this lawsuit. Nobody won this lawsuit. It never got to court. It was settled out of court.


Great information! Guess though you could say the drivers certainly "won" while not based on a judgement simply because Uber wouldn't have settled unless like you said they feared they would lose or they thought that other class action suits would follow.

My fear based on this information because it wasn't court ordered is we wont' be deactivated based on acceptance rating, who's to say we still aren't punished for not taking pings? If you choose not to accept 7 pings in a row do you notice a lull period where you don't get any pings? Is that Uber throttling the pings away from you for punishment or was there really just not many ride requests during that period of time? Who knows.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

pegasimotors said:


> Choosing what ride you accept is not cherry picking. Cherry picking is calling pax and screening their destination.


Exactly. It's a very specific set of behaviors (easily detected, BTW) that Uber/Lyft consider "fraudulent"  and for which the punishment is deactivation.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Uber is a server. It's all automated flags. Acceptance rate is no longer a flag. Simple.

It's all a game. Get in get out


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

What about going on and offline multiple times during a "shift", to position yourself at times and in places to accept basically 100%? Does Uber punish drivers for switching the app on and off? I wouldn't think so...the one and only time my acceptance dropped to like 75% I got an email saying WHEN ONLINE it benefits the rider's experience to accept most/all requests.

But I could see how Uber wouldn't like it. For example, between downtown and the airport there are some shady neighborhoods...and once a driver has decided to go to the airport and wait in the queue, what's the point of accepting a trip en route?


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Switching offline and online helps when you're not getting pings After declining x amount of trips in proportion to how many drivers are in the area vs. demand. after you decline x amount of requests you can get timed out though. Going offline and online doesn't help you for that period of time. Sometimes 1 hr sometimes 30 mins


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> So I like the long trips for different reasons. I am considering only accepting a ping when it is a long trip. My gut feeling on this is that, no, it won't work because the algorithm will punish me for only accepting these trips but I thought I'd ask if anyone else has done this and how it worked out.


The general forum seems to be filled with non drivers. But me and others in the SF forum don't givvafuk about acceptance rate. And there's plenty of places to reject rides in SF so mine is usually around 50%. I haven't noticed repercussions. I reject like 15 in a row sometimes when it's off the hook pinging, and I continue to get pings.

Whether you'll spend a lot of time waiting for those 45+ pings is something else, but this acvept rate worry seems ridiculous nowadays. They stopped punishing for that months ago. Maybe that's only some markets tho. To be sure, u should be sticking to yr particular market's forum as only they would know what's going on. Most of the general forum folk also don't seem to grasp that there are extreme differences and so they talk like their opinions and observations apply everywhere. They don't.


----------



## bubba65 (Jul 10, 2017)

what's the longest trip anyone has taken, mine was 144 miles


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

125 miles to destination, 250 round trip.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> If you choose not to accept 7 pings in a row do you notice a lull period where you don't get any pings?


No. And I skip many in a row regularly. 20 inarow inside 3 minutes & then #21 comes right away. Skipping Pools, too low of surge, too far into the traffic hole, waiting for the decent request. No noticed consequences yet. They'd be stupid to do that. Since so many drivers seem to be superstitious they don't need to. So many believe they do so thinking a natural lull or some ride tbey hapoen to not like was personal, on purpose to punish them, so those drivers self regulate and confidently assert that the algo is onto them. While the rest of us wouldn't notice we're being punished so the punishment isn't working either way. I no thanks without fear. So if they are punishing me, it was a waste of coding. Cuz I'm not changing my behavior. If they really cared, they'd just tell us "if u have a higher accept rate, you'll get 'better rides'" whatever better means, or "more rides".

If u want yr dog to not crap on the rug would u punish it by giving it just a little less food? See if it notices, and even less likely if it knows why?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

bubba65 said:


> what's the longest trip anyone has taken, mine was 144 miles


690 miles - DFW Airport (dallas) to Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

whiskeyboat said:


> Wish I could get more long highway trips, even with deadhead miles back it is so much easier on the car than stop and go on beat-up downtown streets.


You can be paid return miles if the ride takes you outside your zone. Miles paid all the way back to your zone of coverage. Have one this 40times


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> Get rideshare insurance cheap and problem solved.


It's not always so cheap. It depends on the area (state). Here most people are saying it is an extra $200 or so a month. That is a rip off for a part time driver.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It's not always so cheap. It depends on the area (state). Here most people are saying it is an extra $200 or so a month. That is a rip off for a part time driver.


My Rideshare gap insurance is $50 / 6 months. But I do have USAA, which is like the best auto insurance in the universe.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I love long trips, the main reason being since I have a pax (for a long duration of time/miles), that’s less unpaid time fishing for a pax (waiting for a ping), this may not seem like much, but during slow hours, you could be sitting/driving waiting for a ping and get nothing, of course there’s also the case of less wear and tear on the car from stop and go traffic in the city

That said, the more pings you ignore/decline, the less you’re going to make, not to mention your acceptance rate is going to plummet

Now in my experience, long trips (45+ min pings) are so rare (at least for me) that I haven’t had that long of trip since before we even had the in-ping notification (as such I have never even witnessed the new 45+ min ping notification), so if you kept declining trips until you got one, you could possibly get a 0% acceptance rate before even getting close to a 45+ min ping

Now this could vary depending on market and time of day, but it still doesn’t sound like a good idea


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

paulmsr said:


> They can't deactivate you for acceptance rate.


Why not? Is there a law?


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

this is from their legal section

*Acceptance Rates*
High acceptance rates are a critical part of reliable, high-quality service, but not accepting trip requests does not lead to permanent loss of your account.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Why not? Is there a law?


It's not a law...at least not everywhere. They were sued over this issue and, in the settlement, agreed not to terminate for acceptance rate.

That settlement was probably applicable only to the group who sued them, but they implemented it system-wide.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I took a nap at the airport queue. Woke up to a ping, let it go. Let the next 2 go and got kicked off. Back online, went to sleep again. Got 3 more pings after an hour and let them all go, then went back online and back to sleep. Woke up to yet another ping, let it go. The second ping was a long trip so I took it. Ended up being 80 miles. 
Now I wish there was a way to only alert me to the long trips.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I took a nap at the airport queue. Woke up to a ping, let it go. Let the next 2 go and got kicked off. Back online, went to sleep again. Got 3 more pings after an hour and let them all go, then went back online and back to sleep. Woke up to yet another ping, let it go. The second ping was a long trip so I took it. Ended up being 80 miles.
> Now I wish there was a way to only alert me to the long trips.


Now that's what I call efficiency


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> 125 miles to destination, 250 round trip.


Same here. I went around 125 for my longest trip so far.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

I only do long trips 95% of the time. So far I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Long trips are the best. They are all highway miles on your car and keep you busy for longer especially on slow days. Yes, it can be hard to find a ride back to your location, but unless you are driving a gas guzzler, you should still be making decent money even factoring in your gas expenses and time.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SalCoughdrop said:


> Long trips are the best. They are all highway miles on your car and keep you busy for longer especially on slow days. Yes, it can be hard to find a ride back to your location, but unless you are driving a gas guzzler, you should still be making decent money even factoring in your gas expenses and time.


+1000


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> So I like the long trips for different reasons. I am considering only accepting a ping when it is a long trip. My gut feeling on this is that, no, it won't work because the algorithm will punish me for only accepting these trips but I thought I'd ask if anyone else has done this and how it worked out.


It would appear that your acceptance rate may take the hit if you pass up the regular (closest car) pings and only accept long ride pings, which may come far and few between.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I am extremely selective about what/where/ratings I accept. I also work our local football games at the stadium, and stage myself at the opposite side of the "big" exits, where it's far less congested. When 50,000 people are leaving I'll skip 20-30 pings in a row from the "bad" side (where it takes 15-20 minutes to access and no place to stop) and wait for the pings from people walking to my side - where I can call, spot them, quickly scoop them up, and usually get back to my spot for a few more rides at super high surge.

Anyway I haven't noticed any "punishment' for letting dozens in a row go.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Monkchoi said:


> My worst long trip took me 90 miles away from home. Sucks to drive that far after a 9 hour day.


My best long trip took me 100 miles away at the end of my day. It was a 2.8 surge and I got $270

I did one today at the regular rate 130 miles $170 not as good but ok


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I think that this could be a good strategy in an airport queue, otherwise probably hard to do.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I think it's take it as it comes.
> 
> If you decline all other trips or pick and choose you will be punished for acceptance rate drop


No you will not


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

if I was to hold out for long rides only out of the Ft Myers airport I would miss all those $25-$30 rides with quick return rides


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Like anything with Uber, it is all market dependent. In my market, long trip typically means Charlotte (2hrs, ~120mi one way). When you do the math with the rates and cost per mile, deadheading back makes the trip a breakeven prospect _at best_. Without negotiating a generous return fee, I would never even consider these trips. I let them expire and just haul the tourists around town (better tips) and typically average $20/hr+ a few key nights a week with _way_ less dead miles.

Just study your market and do what works for you and your margins. No real blanket advice here in my opinion.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Like anything with Uber, it is all market dependent. In my market, long trip typically means Charlotte (2hrs, ~120mi one way). When you do the math with the rates and cost per mile, deadheading back makes the trip a breakeven prospect _at best_. Without negotiating a generous return fee, I would never even consider these trips. I let them expire and just haul the tourists around town (better tips) and typically average $20/hr+ a few key nights a week with _way_ less dead miles.
> 
> Just study your market and do what works for you and your margins. No real blanket advice here in my opinion.


I agree know your market, and I agree about the dead miles. To many and you will lose money. I don't know what Uber pays in your market, but for me in Ft Myers the 130 mile XL ride (Naples to Miami) I did yesterday) took me 3 hours over and 3 hours back and paid me $175. So that's $29/hr and 67 cents per mile

Sunday I did a similar X ride of 110 miles
Back out the surge pricing and I was paid $100 for that 4 hours of my life. $25/hour and 45 cents a mile.

I figure my costs at 15 cents a mile for gas and 15 cents a mile depreciation (I set aside 15 cents a mile for depreciation)

So in the first case I was paid $96 and in the second case $66. Not much but in both cases better than a break even deal

I don't think we should look at each ride individually We take the good with the bad. There are hours I don't make a dime and other hours where I'm driving with a passenger at 75 miles an hour. And then there are those hours where I'm deadheading back to home base losing money every mile.

At the end of the day things tend to average out to something I can live with

I dont pay much attention to the dollars per hour thing. For me the more important metric is dollars per mile and the only practical way to manage that is to limit your dead miles. A few rides a week where the miles to pick up a rider exceed the "paid"miles is not the end of the world. Do your best to limit them and you will be fine no matter your market


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

paulmsr said:


> They can't deactivate you for acceptance rate.


never got one . I dont think you'll be working much. Better to put out a craigslist ad haha


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've thought about that. One thing driving a taxi for 10 years taught me, drivers who accept all trips ( within reason ) always do better than cherry pickers.
> 
> Also, you're paid miles/total miles ratio would go out the roof if that is all you accepted. Additionally, Uber always catches up with drivers who game the system.


So you take pings over 10 mins away?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> So you take pings over 10 mins away?


I do; not all of them but if I need a few more dollars to reach my goal I'll do it. Or if the pick up is on the way to where I want to be, I'll do it. I'll generally call to let the passenger know I'll be 10, or 15 min. Just to make sure o won't make them late for a plane, or a meeting etc. The idea is to find out where they are going and then decide to cancel or not


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

You never know where "Life" is going to take you.

Yesterday I got a ping to an undesirable area, and not where I wanted to go. But I took it anyway.

Right after I finished it, I got one of those airport trips that we wish for all day. I helped a guy make his flight when he didn't have a lot of time. On the way, he told me that he was in town visiting his dad, who just had brain surgery. If I hadn't been focused on driving, I'd have needed a tissue.

It wouldn't have happened for me if I hadn't taken the previous trip.

On my way home from the airport, I got pinged for three guys going to an all-male burlesque show downtown. (Yum!) I thought seriously about asking if I could get a ticket. 

Right after I dropped them off, I got pinged to the baseball stadium a few blocks away. I knew they'd be drunks, since the game had been over for a while already. We had a lovely conversation on the way, and their destination was about three blocks from my house.

I took that as a sign to stop driving, and I'd already met my goal for the day and the week.

My point is this: While I realize there's some butterfly effect going on, none of that would likely have happened if I hadn't accepted a ping from a couple of stoners in a bad part of town who were going out for tacos. (Seriously, you can't make this stuff up.)

If you want certainty, take a job at Mickey D's down the street. It would probably pay better anyway.

Christine


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> never got one . I dont think you'll be working much. Better to put out a craigslist ad haha


??


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey, sorta new poster here. Just how do you know how long of a ride its gonna be? Are you calling the rider and asking or what? Help a brother out!


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Jerryk2 said:


> Hey, sorta new poster here. Just how do you know how long of a ride its gonna be? Are you calling the rider and asking or what? Help a brother out!


On the ping it will say Long Trip 45 min + or 60 min+


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Waffles said:


> You can be paid return miles if the ride takes you outside your zone. Miles paid all the way back to your zone of coverage. Have one this 40times


 How is this accomplished ?


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh, I've seen that once or twice, usually goes to DC. They rarely come over in my area.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Jerryk2 said:


> Oh, I've seen that once or twice, usually goes to DC. They rarely come over in my area.


Correct. Most long trips in our area are to one of the 3 airports (BWI,DCA,IAD) or DC. If you find a suburb that nicely populated, middle class looking, and around 45mins to an hour away from all 3 airports, you can usually grab some very nice long trips in the very early mornings mostly...


----------



## melly_mac (Dec 14, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> So I like the long trips for different reasons. I am considering only accepting a ping when it is a long trip. My gut feeling on this is that, no, it won't work because the algorithm will punish me for only accepting these trips but I thought I'd ask if anyone else has done this and how it worked out.


Wondering if anyone followed thru with this strategy. Im thinking about doing this myself.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

thats what I do at the airport We can decline 3 offerings, but have to take the 4th, or go to the end of the queue.. Unless its XL or a long ride I decline the first 3 I take the 4th, no matter what
I havent noticed any punishment..


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

What I've noticed lately is that sometimes Uber will give a long notice out of the airport and sometimes they won't. Out of my last 4 60min trips, only two had the notice, so having a strategy of only accepting these probably won't work. 

Also Lyft doesen't offer 45min+ notices at all


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You never know where "Life" is going to take you.
> 
> Yesterday I got a ping to an undesirable area, and not where I wanted to go. But I took it anyway.
> 
> ...


Why is a trip to the airport so good?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

melly_mac said:


> Wondering if anyone followed thru with this strategy. Im thinking about doing this myself.


I don't see how it would be effective except in very limited situations.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Why is a trip to the airport so good?


Just speaking for myself, now.

I like them because they're longer, and they're usually on the freeway. I got paid better, for easier driving.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Like most driver plans it is very market dependent.

I am lucky to get 1 45+ a week and that is usually on Sunday morning when people are heading to the airport after a vacation. If I get one early enough sometimes I can score a second one midday Sunday as well.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Why is a trip to the airport so good?


Trips to the airport are usually a bit longer. The best part is if you get a rematch, which is also usually a longer ride. Lyft gives $3 tolls per DFW ride, so I get $6 on a rematch for only a $2 toll at DFW.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I don't see how it would be effective except in very limited situations.


If you don't rely on your rideshare income for living expenses it is viable (depending on the area). Otherwise you are probably going to have quite a few $0 days. I'm to the point with Uber where I might only start taking long rides. Either that or turn them off completely and just do Lyft.

Uber typically gives me one day a week where I make over $20. The other days are typically $10-$20 even if I work 6+ hours a day. The other day 2/3 runs they gave me were runs from schools. I'm thinking I'm tired of taking their crap runs and if they aren't going to give me a fair shake like Lyft then well....


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> If you don't rely on your rideshare income for living expenses it is viable (depending on the area). Otherwise you are probably going to have quite a few $0 days. I'm to the point with Uber where I might only start taking long rides. Either that or turn them off completely and just do Lyft.
> 
> Uber typically gives me one day a week where I make over $20. The other days are typically $10-$20 even if I work 6+ hours a day. The other day 2/3 runs they gave me were runs from schools. I'm thinking I'm tired of taking their crap runs and if they aren't going to give me a fair shake like Lyft then well....


$10-20 for 6+ hours? How is that even possible? You aren't sitting in your car all that time, are you?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> $10-20 for 6+ hours? How is that even possible? You aren't sitting in your car all that time, are you?


Yes. But I'm taking runs with Lyft during that time and usually doing much better. You may have seen topics from me before about this where I have posted earnings reports.

It's typically for me to do 10 - 12 rides with Lyft in a day and 2-3 rides with Uber. Sometimes I will even do 17 - 20 rides a day with Lyft and only 2 -4 with Uber. It's definitely not where I am sitting as I am a very experienced driver and literally go all over a six city area. For whatever reason they throttle some drivers.

The way I counter it now (besides what I discussed here) is that I try to go where I can get more Lyft rides. I have learned that Uber is a lost cause for me for whatever reason. The algorithm hates me or my vehicle.

I'll probably post my tax documents from 2016 - 2018 pretty soon in a separate thread. I'm pretty sure the pattern will be clear.

For example here are my earnings so far for the day:

Uber - 1 trip, 1 hr 36 min online (according to the app), $6.47 earned
Lyft - 4 trips, 2 hr 39 min online, (according to the app), $29.79 earned

This is pretty much what happens every day except one day a week (usually Monday). This has been the pattern since about May 2017. If I were to stay online 6 more hours today I would probably only get 1 or 2 more Uber trips for a total of no more than $30 but usually no more than $20. OTOH with Lyft I would break $100.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

In my experience, accepting only 45+ has its drawbacks. If you refuse too many pings then both Uber and Lyft will throw a tantrum and stop sending you requests for a while. Both of them admit that the number of pings that drivers get is related to acceptance rate.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> Get $120ish net fare for this trip but if you use the IRS mileage rate (using for my calculation $.54 but I think it's little less this year), the cost of the trip for that mileage is approx $81 leaving me a profit of $49 for three hours of work so my time is $16.33 per hour.


Disagree on the 54 cent mileage rate being used for the net earnings or profit margin. I'd counter that the gas cost itself is one key piece of the equation.
I'd take a $120 net fare any day of the week. The deadheading sucks, but I'd do it since the gas cost back is marginal. My real-world example of a $100 drive cost me three hours in time going to there and back in barren nighttime highway cruising, but it relatively cost about half a tank of gas at the most ($10 in gas), how I see it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Disagree on the 54 cent mileage rate being used for the net earnings or profit margin. I'd counter that the gas cost itself is one key piece of the equation.
> I'd take a $120 net fare any day of the week. The deadheading sucks, but I'd do it since the gas cost back is marginal. My real-world example of a $100 drive cost me three hours in time going to there and back in barren nighttime highway cruising, but it relatively cost about half a tank of gas at the most ($10 in gas), how I see it.


Correct; financial accounting often has little to do with real world numbers.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I was just thinking: Does that Mystro screening app have any sort of filter to identify (or accept) long-distance trips?

I looked at *Maxymo* and screenshots suggest it does have a long trip filter. Except that one's only for Android phones....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Disagree on the 54 cent mileage rate being used for the net earnings or profit margin. I'd counter that the gas cost itself is one key piece of the equation.
> I'd take a $120 net fare any day of the week. The deadheading sucks, but I'd do it since the gas cost back is marginal. My real-world example of a $100 drive cost me three hours in time going to there and back in barren nighttime highway cruising, but it relatively cost about half a tank of gas at the most ($10 in gas), how I see it.


I'd take it too, just about any time.

On the other hand, gas cost is much less than your total cost of operation. I'm not saying that 54c is the right figure. What I'm saying is that maintenance and replacement costs are much bigger than gasoline.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd take it too, just about any time.
> 
> On the other hand, gas cost is much less than your total cost of operation. I'm not saying that 54c is the right figure. What I'm saying is that maintenance and replacement costs are much bigger than gasoline.


Correct, anyone that seriously wants to know what they are making should know exactly what their car costs them to operate. Also know that number is dynamic changes with every mile you drive and every expense you have. Even before Uber and Lyst existed I always knew what the true cost of operating my car was/is.

Knowing your true cost per mile helps you evaluate what is worth it and what is not.

There are websites that give you estimated costs but they are pretty generalized. Two people can have the same exact car and their cost to operate can we substantially different. Many factors go into true cost.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Even before Uber and Lyst existed I always knew what the true cost of operating my car was/is.


For years, I have put money aside for car replacement costs on a per mile basis. I take money out of that when I pay for maintenance, and I allocate money for it in my budget every month.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Disagree on the 54 cent mileage rate being used for the net earnings or profit margin. I'd counter that the gas cost itself is one key piece of the equation.
> I'd take a $120 net fare any day of the week. The deadheading sucks, but I'd do it since the gas cost back is marginal. My real-world example of a $100 drive cost me three hours in time going to there and back in barren nighttime highway cruising, but it relatively cost about half a tank of gas at the most ($10 in gas), how I see it.


I see it the same way.

54.5 cents is legal tax evasion and a number used only for that purpose. My car is 100% depreciated and I have money in the bank to buy a new one when the time comes, so im not considering depreciation. I do think that there is more than gas to consider,( at about 10 cents a mile) but not much more. Oil at $50 a month tires at about $1000 a year routine maintenance like a serpine belt, transmission and cooling system flushes,, say another $1000 a year. So maybe 3 cents a mile

My long trip is Ft Myers to Miami (call it 6 hours and 300 miles round trip. Pays about $130 X

So if I consider hourly pay. About $20/hour (gross) And expenses are about $40 So net pay is $90 or $15/hr

The question is; could I do better working close to home? For me the answer is; maybe.

So I take the ride,

Even if I make less on this day, on this ride, I'm likely to have a better day within the week. These things tend to even out


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> legal tax evasion


Actually, tax evasion is when you don't report income, and it's against the law. Tax avoidance is using legal means to avoid paying unnecessary taxes.



oldfart said:


> I do think that there is more than gas to consider,( at about 10 cents a mile) but not much more.


The examples you mentioned are only the predictable planned maintenance.

If the A/C in your car goes out, you pay to fix it. If the transmission starts acting up, that's not cheap. If you get a flat... Well, you get the picture.

Are they big numbers? Not until they happen.

Yeah, there's a sort of sweet spot for a while, after the initial problems get worked out, and before stuff starts to break. Sometimes. If you're in that zone, enjoy it while it lasts, and don't make the mistake of getting rid of your car during that time. Just know that it won't last forever.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> For years, I have put money aside for car replacement costs on a per mile basis. I take money out of that when I pay for maintenance, and I allocate money for it in my budget every month.


HA HA you said the *B* word. I bet very few drivers have a *B*udget. I bet very few drivers put away a portion of their deposits for future repairs and or car replacement.

My Excel mileage log I keep tracks more than mileage. It tracks income per trip, expenses, and breaks down profits, what needs to be set aside for future expense and or car replacement, and money for taxes. Yes I make a profit and pay taxes. I also don't get tempted to touch that money for other things outside of expenses and taxes. I have a separate bank account for rideshare income. Damn you would think I treat this like a business. LOL.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, tax evasion is when you don't report income, and it's against the law. Tax avoidance is using legal means to avoid paying unnecessary taxes.
> 
> The examples you mentioned are only the predictable planned maintenance.
> 
> ...


I specifically used the word "Legal" to describe the standard deduction I said "legal tax evasion" to make my point. Which is that this is not a number to use in making your day to day business decisions. You can call it what you will, but the fact is for most of us our actual expenses are less than 54.5 cents a mile and the only time we use that number is at tax time. And as I said. It would be a mistake to use that number to plan your day or to make the decision; "do I or don't I take that ride?"

And yes it is only routine maintenance that I'm considering. The air conditioner that might break one day is not an expense until it happens and it's certainly not something I consider when I make that decision "do I take that ride or not"

It is important to note that maintenance is different than repairs. I budget for routine maintenance items. . i am prepared for major repairs and I am prepared to replace the car with a reserve account i have built over time, but these are not expenses until they happen and they haven't happened yet. Even when (if) they do, I won't treat them as expenses, rather I will treat them as capital investments and amortize them over their expected remaining life or the expected remaining economic life of the car

You and others may see things differently and I'm not going to tell you how to make decisions in your business. And my comments shouldn't be read that way

All I'm trying to do here is communicate what I I know, regarding long rides and that is; Uber does not allow return trip fees and secondarly, share what went into my decision to take these rides when offered to me


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My Excel mileage log I keep tracks more than mileage. It tracks income per trip, expenses, and breaks down profits, what needs to be set aside for future expense and or car replacement, and money for taxes.


"Retentive" - that's the word I would use to describe it. 


oldfart said:


> And yes it is only routine maintenance that I'm considering. The air conditioner that might break one day is not an expense until it happens
> ....
> It is important to note that maintenance is different than repairs.


First, thanks for your reply. I think I can see where you're coming from with your approach.

In the world of chemical plants and refineries that I've spent time in, there's planned (routine) maintenance, and there's unplanned (emergency) maintenance. But they're both viewed as maintenance.

I agree that you don't know when the A/C may stop working. But you know that something is going to break. You just don't know what or when or how much it'll cost. That's why people buy Toyotas instead of Fiats.

But it'll still happen. I know you're a prudent person, that's obvious from your posts. So I know you have a reserve for when something breaks. Otherwise, you'd be like the poor guy who gets on here and says he's taking out a payday loan to get his transmission fixed.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> So I like the long trips for different reasons. I am considering only accepting a ping when it is a long trip. My gut feeling on this is that, no, it won't work because the algorithm will punish me for only accepting these trips but I thought I'd ask if anyone else has done this and how it worked out.


I decline all 45+ since the pay cut. Only time I accept a 45+ if it's an XL.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Been at this for about a month. I've only received one 45+ during that time.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> If you don't rely on your rideshare income for living expenses it is viable (depending on the area). Otherwise you are probably going to have quite a few $0 days. I'm to the point with Uber where I might only start taking long rides. Either that or turn them off completely and just do Lyft.
> 
> Uber typically gives me one day a week where I make over $20. The other days are typically $10-$20 even if I work 6+ hours a day. The other day 2/3 runs they gave me were runs from schools. I'm thinking I'm tired of taking their crap runs and if they aren't going to give me a fair shake like Lyft then well....


if your doing lyft rides and saying you're only making 20 bucks on uber thats innaccurate to say. Thats the same as saying in 6 hours driving uber i only got 20 bucks cos i was only online 2 hours. It makes no sense


oldfart said:


> I see it the same way.
> 
> 54.5 cents is legal tax evasion and a number used only for that purpose. My car is 100% depreciated and I have money in the bank to buy a new one when the time comes, so im not considering depreciation. I do think that there is more than gas to consider,( at about 10 cents a mile) but not much more. Oil at $50 a month tires at about $1000 a year routine maintenance like a serpine belt, transmission and cooling system flushes,, say another $1000 a year. So maybe 3 cents a mile
> 
> ...


did you just say you got paid 130 for a 3 hour ride? what ? why?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> if your doing lyft rides and saying you're only making 20 bucks on uber thats innaccurate to say. Thats the same as saying in 6 hours driving uber i only got 20 bucks cos i was only online 2 hours. It makes no sense


The apps each only count online time. When I get a ping with Lyft I immediately go offline with Uber and then go back online with Uber after dropping the Lyft passenger off. So when I say I was online 5 hours with Uber I mean I had the app on and was "online" waiting for pings and only made $20. Generally though if I have 5 hours of online time with Uber that will mean I have more online time with Lyft such as 7-8 hours because I was online with Lyft longer (since they actually gave me pings). Overall with the aforementioned numbers that would probably translate to about 8.5-10 "regular" hours (not just app time) online for one day. This is because there would be periods with each company where I was offline with one but online with the other.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> The apps each only count online time. When I get a ping with Lyft I immediately go offline with Uber and then go back online with Uber after dropping the Lyft passenger off. So when I say I was online 5 hours with Uber I mean I had the app on and was "online" waiting for pings and only made $20. Generally though if I have 5 hours of online time with Uber that will mean I have more online time with Lyft such as 7-8 hours because I was online with Lyft longer (since they actually gave me pings). Overall with the aforementioned numbers that would probably translate to about 8.5-10 "regular" hours (not just app time) online for one day. This is because there would be periods with each company where I was offline with one but online with the other.


just saying if your going offline alot each day and T.O is lyft dominated ofcourse your not gonna see many uber pings right. Every time your about to get a uber ping you get a lyft ping first too


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> did you just say you got paid 130 for a 3 hour ride? what ? why?


Yes
Ft Myers to Miami beach
Because that's the rate


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Yes
> Ft Myers to Miami beach
> Because that's the rate


thats garbage. i feel like thats not the rate. exchange rate aside. I get almost 100 for an hour


----------

